# LILLE | Projects & Construction



## Axelferis (Jan 18, 2008)

News : The 6 "GRANDS TRAVAUX " of MARTINE Aubry (city mayor of lille)

1-->The grands travaux de Martine Aubry 

Martine Aubry wants to continue New Lille transformation after the succes of event like Lille 2004
The financement of Lille in projects is now 45 million euros per year and it will go to 80 million euros per year 

Here is the new projects:

-Making the old Saint-Sauveur area a “reference of the city of future” ;



- deblocking Lille-south with the creation of a new railway station TER, a multi omnisports arena and cover the peripheric highways 



-create a new city garden of 25 hectares in Bois-Blancs, facingd’Euratechnologie ; 
-restore old plant area Fives-Cail Babcock with a de 5 hectares, houses and commercial sheltered street ;
- transformation of Lille Port into a eco quarter. 



-rebuilding of Vauban Citadelle area and extension of zoo



-New tamways (despite there are already one!!
-restoring rivers in the city of Lille 


15 000 jobs to be created with Euralille, Eurasanté,Euraechnologies which are tech scientific poles!


----------



## Axelferis (Jan 18, 2008)

*Lille New stadium arena*

Arena winner project: Eiffage 50 186 seats
Valode et pistres architects
Company: Eiffage
Costs: 700 million euros
Construction debut: 1st semester 2009
End: 2011

Video:
http://www.loscwebtv.fr/?r=1,1,,2,258



Opened:




Closed:







Basketball Transformation:





The basketball,handball,Volleyball ground is under the grass!!!





loundges:


perspectives:


----------



## Skyscrapercitizen (Sep 11, 2002)

Allianz Arena copy paste.


----------



## xlchris (Jun 23, 2006)

^Maby, but it looks so good! Realy realy nice!


----------



## desiderio_100578 (Dec 29, 2006)

700Meuros for a 50000 seater stadium???that's hugely expensive...
the new Wembley was 1billion I guess...I really wonder how eiffage came with such a bill and why mayor Aubry sais yes sure...


----------



## Axelferis (Jan 18, 2008)

Stadium= 450 million euros
Works(roads+parkings+bridges) and building landscape around stadium= 250 million

And it's not Mayor Aubry who decided alone but all the city which form the Urban community Of lille.
They have voted and the majority was 82 % in favor of Eiffage project. (Competitors = Bouygues and Vinci)

Do you want to see the others projetcs?


----------



## ParisianStyle (Oct 20, 2007)

Really nice
Go, Lille, go


----------



## Axelferis (Jan 18, 2008)

T-R-A-N-S-F-O-R-M-A-T-I-O-N 

"Box of spectacles" according to conceptors:








The jewel in the night:



enjoy kay:


----------



## ParisianStyle (Oct 20, 2007)

Just some pics of Euralille, Lille buisness and commercial district :


----------



## Nijal (Mar 8, 2007)

Some photos of Euralille








And a project:


----------



## phubben (Aug 5, 2005)

Nijal said:


> And a project:


You wish!!!
Or long, long term!


----------



## phubben (Aug 5, 2005)

Here's a list of Lille Metro's major projects :

Under construction :
Region Hall : (2nd and final phase almost finished, in Euralille 2)


Barrière Hotel & Casino (In Euralille, Chaude Rivière) :


Le Polychrome (mixed use, in Euralille, Bois Habité ditrict) :


Tour Eurocity V (Housing, 60 m, 5th and final tower of the Triangle des Gares, Euralille Centre) :


Museum of Modern Art extension (Villeneuve d'Ascq) :


Bayer-Schering Pharma French HQ (Loos, Eurasanté) : 


Centre Saint Christophe (Mall, Tourcoing, centre) :


Heron Park (Mixed use, Villeneuve d'Assc) :


Plein Ciel (Housing, La Madeleine, Euralille-Romarin):



Construction to start :

Vérose (Mixed use, Euralille, Bois Habité) :


Onix (Office, Euralille, Chaude Rivière) :


Interligne (Mixed use, Roubaix, Eurotéléport) :


Mid term projects :
Lille's new stadium (50,000 seats) :


Projects on hold :
New high-rises in Euralille-Chaude Rivière (office), Euralille-Centre (hotel), new metropolitan hall.
New train station in Lille-Sud or Saint-Sauveur
Extension of Euralille in Saint-Sauveur and Porte de Valenciennes


----------



## Axelferis (Jan 18, 2008)

Phubben you are finally there!! cool .


----------



## phubben (Aug 5, 2005)

Hehe!
I might need help though! ;-)


----------



## Nijal (Mar 8, 2007)

phubben said:


> You wish!!!
> Or long, long term!


En fait, ce montage est basé sur des projets qui certes, sont de l'ordre du très long-terme.

So: very long-term, but possible


----------



## batlo (Aug 10, 2006)

looks great indeed, but is this an urban study or just "dreaming how it could be"?


----------



## Axelferis (Jan 18, 2008)

batlo said:


> looks great indeed, but is this an urban study or just "dreaming how it could be"?


which ones?


----------



## Nijal (Mar 8, 2007)

This one:



It's rather "deaming how it could be"! But a new tower of 150-200m is expected for the next 10-15 years.


----------



## Axelferis (Jan 18, 2008)

Nijal--> not so far!! i think in five years the project will be realize just because the number of offices will be not enough soon in Lille
The principe is anticipating this increasing demand then it will realize not so far!

And i remember that studies are already made to be revealed soon!
I think in 2013-2014 this tower will rise.


----------



## Fro7en (May 23, 2015)

*No thread for Lille as of recently as far as I know so I am creating a new one here of the projects for this city.* 


This thread is for everything in the *LILLE METROPOLITAN AREA*.


----------



## Fro7en (May 23, 2015)

*Lillenium (Shopping centre) (Lille)*

























[/QUOTE]


----------



## Fro7en (May 23, 2015)

Port de Lille


----------



## hseugut (May 24, 2011)

cool


----------



## Fro7en (May 23, 2015)

*New Lille Metro*



















Video: 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mEdZ_kPHnQM

*Will cost 610 Million euros, to be completed by 2016. *

http://projets-architecte-urbanisme.fr/metro-lille-metropole-2016-alstom/


----------



## Fro7en (May 23, 2015)

*Shell station in suburb of Lille (Villeneuve d'Ascq)*

_Maître d’œuvre : MVRDV
Maître d’ouvrage : ADIM Nord (Vinci)
Localisation : Villeneuve d’Ascq, 59, France
Architecte associé : de Alzua+
Date de concours : mars 2013
Début de chantier : 2015
Date de livraison : fin 2016 – début 2017
Surface de terrain : 8 102 m²
Surface : 15 000 m²_








SOURCE : *ActuArchi.com*


----------



## Fro7en (May 23, 2015)

*Developing of the Grand-Place (Lille)*


----------



## Axelferis (Jan 18, 2008)

Therés already a thread man!


----------



## Fro7en (May 23, 2015)

Axelferis said:


> Therés already a thread man!


In French forums. This is for international people to see .


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2015)

_l'Hermitage Gantois _

Few pictures of Hermitage Gantois. It was an hospital built in *1492* when Lille was a Netherlands town. Now it's an hotel who was extended in 2014/2015 by *Maes Architectures*. 
The neighborhood is Lille-Centre. 

































































The beffroi of Lille city hall






















































Official website of Hermitage Gantois : http://www.hotelhermitagegantois.com/
The architect : Hubert Maes


----------



## AkarrSarren (Mar 2, 2014)

Great city kay:


----------



## Fro7en (May 23, 2015)

looks good.


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2015)

*Lille Youth Centre*

The works for the new Youth Centre are over. The building takes place in "*Porte de Valenciennes*" area, the new neighborhood of Lille. 

In this building, there are : youth hostel, kindergarten and office. 

Architect : *JDS Architects*

This are European countries flags. 


































































































​
More pictures : *LILLE – ZAC Porte de Valenciennes*
Official website for youth centre : *HERE*


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2015)

*Lillenium – Lille new Mall*

Just for information, where is Lille ? In France, north of Paris









More pictures of Lillenium
Lillenium works should start this month, December 2015

Official web site : *Lillenium, by VICITY*


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2015)

*Grands Moulins de Paris (Marquette-lez-Lille)*

*Grands Moulins de Paris* | Saint-André-lez-Lille - Jeanne de Flandre concerted development zone

Lille forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1839372

Official website: http://www.lafinancierevauban.com/programmes/

Project facts : In Planning


Address: Avenue des Grands Moulins de Paris, Marquette-lez-Lille


Developer: Financière Vauban


Architect: Maes Architectes Urbanistes


Floors: 7


Residential Units: 1.154 with few new buildings


Floorspace: 18.500m2


Cost: 41 millions €


Current status: In Planning































































​


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2015)

*Extension of the medicine school (Loos-lez-Lille)*

*Medicine School - extension* | Loos-lez-Lille - Eurasanté

Lille forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1794406

Official website: http://medecine.univ-lille2.fr/

Project facts :


Address: Rue Eugène Avinée, Loos-lez-Lille


Developer: Nacarat


Architect: ANAA Architectes


Floors: 2


Floorspace: 15.000m2


Current status: U/C


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2016)

*CityZen (Lille)*

*CityZen* | Lille - Porte de Valenciennes concerted development zone

Lille forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1694402

Official website: http://www.nacarat.com/programme-immobilier-neuf/lille-59000/cityzen/297

Project facts :


Address: Boulevard de Belfort, Lille


Lille neighborhood: Moulins


Developer: Nacarat


Architect: Beal & Blanckaert Architectes Urbanistes


Floors: 6


Residential Units: 70 fats, 10 houses on the roof


Floorspace: 12.300m2 (7.750 m2 housing, 3.400m2 tertiary, 1.150m2 activities


Current status: U/C































































​
From : *http://beal-blanckaert.com/*


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2016)

*Ekla Life & Ekla Business*

*Ekla Life & Ekla Business* | Lille (Euralille I)

Lille forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1843557

Official website: http://www.icade.fr/references/bureaux/euralille-ekla-business-ekla-life-lille-59

Project facts :


Address: Rue de la Chaude Rivière, Lille


Lille neighborhood: Euralille (financial disctric)


Developer: ICADE


Architect: Lipsky-Rollet Architectes


Height: 55m


Floors: 17


Residential Units: 127


Floorspace: 25.800m2 (127 housing, 14.815 m2 tertiary, 403 m2 activities)


Current status: U/C































































Actually


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2016)

*Le Blan - Lafont (EuraTechnologies)*

Rehabilitation of Le Blan and Lafont factories. Le Blan - Lafont is the head office of EuraTechnologies, the science park of Lille about de TIC (information, communication) 



















JmRijsel said:


> Une vidéo de quelques minutes réalisée par l'architecte Brossy & associés, à propos de la réhabilitation des usines Le Blan et Lafont, réunifiée par un immense atrium de verre pour former le bâtiment principal d'EuraTechnologies, pôle d'excellence dédié aux TIC.
> 
> 76011398​
> Quelques photos
> ...


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2016)

Rehabilitation of Lille military hospital (Scrive Hospital)
Works are over since a long time, but i love this project. 




JmRijsel said:


> Les travaux datent un peu, mais c'est un subtil mélange d'ancien et de moderne que j'affectionne beaucoup (on critique beaucoup l'archietecture contemporaine, trop simple, mais il y a de très belles créations, c'est fonctionnel et nous avons une capacité à rénover et à mettre en valeur l'ancien sublime).
> L'hôpital militaire de Lille a été désaffecté dans les années 90, et c'est finalement la Préfecture du Nord qui en a hérité, afin de regrouper ses services (l'autre bâtiment de la Préfecture se situe Place de la République)
> 
> Le bâtiment a été livré en 2007
> ...


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2016)

*The Flow | Lille (Moulins)*

*The Flow / Centre Eurorégional des Cultures Urbaines* | Lille (Moulins)

Official website : http://www.kingkong.fr/fr/projets-culturel-5-lille_>_le_flow-55.html

Project facts :

*Program : built of Flow (Centre Eurorégional des Cultures Urbaines) and extension of Maison Folie Moulins *
Adress : rue d'Arras - Lille (Moulins)
Devloper : Ville de Lille
Architect : King Kong
Floorspace : 4.050 m²
Cost : 9.680.000 €






















































​


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2019)

*Swam | Lille (Euralille)*

313977943




























Source :


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1090182742917238785


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2019)

*Plein Parc | Lille (Euralille)*

*ZAC du Centre International d'Affaires des Gares - Parc Central* | Lille (_Euralille_)

Lille forum thread : https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2152852

Project facts :


*Program : 17.000 m² - 112 housing, 9.000 m² of offices*
Adress : boulevard Carnot - Lille
Lille neighborhood : Euralille / Lille-Centre
Floors : 17 (55 meters)
Developer : Groupe Duval / ICADE
Architects : Hamonic+Masson & Associés / RED CAT Architecture
Estimated completion : 2022



































Source : http://www.hamonic-masson.com/boulevard-carnot-lille


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*ShAKe*

Specific thread (fr)

Official site


Location : Lille, Euralille

Status : Under construction

Estimated completion : 2022

Type : Office, hotel, shops

Floor area : 33 373 m²

Height : 56 m

Floors : 12

Architects : PCA-STREAM













































































http://shake.nacarat.com/shake-live/


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*Le Domaine d'Hestia*


Location : Saint-André-lez-Lille

Status : Under renovation / construction

Estimated completion : 2021

Type : Residential

Floor area : 26 000 m²

Architects : Wilmotte & Associés


















































The program, located on the site of the former Ulysse-Trélat hospital, will include 450 housing (300 in new buildings and 150 in renovated buildings). Preparatory work started recently.



















https://www.facebook.com/oscardeveloppement/posts/2437375729865576


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*Grands Moulins de Paris*

Specific thread (fr)


Location : Marquette-lez-Lille

Status : Under preparation

Estimated completion : 2021

Type : Residential

Height : max. 49 m

Floors : max. 15

Architects : Maes / Wonk Architectes













































































Preparatory work started on the old buildings :










https://www.lavoixdunord.fr/647526/article/2019-10-05/marquette-lez-lille-la-friche-des-grands-moulins-entame-sa-mue


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*Lillenium*


Location : Lille, Sud

Status : Under construction

Estimated completion : 2020

Type : Shopping mall

Floor area : 58 965 m²

Architects : Rudy Ricciotti / Avantpropos


















































https://twitter.com/LSAconsommation/status/1177190698556280833



















https://fr.fashionnetwork.com/news/Lillenium-commercialise-a-80-avant-le-lancement-en-avril-2020,1140113.html


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*Gare de Lille-Europe*


Location : Lille, Euralille, 1 place François-Mitterrand

Status : Under renovation

Estimated completion : 2020

Type : Rail station

Platforms : 2









































https://www.lavoixdunord.fr/651480/article/2019-10-14/lille-europe-en-travaux-pour-devenir-une-vraie-grande-gare-uropeenne


----------



## Axelferis (Jan 18, 2008)

just for information: Lillenium mall is delayed to spring 2020


----------



## VloandernRysel (Mar 20, 2019)

*Grands Moulins de Paris | Marquette-lez-Lille*

Le chantier des Grands Moulins de Paris le 5 Novembre 2019.



JmRijsel said:


>


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

^^ The site seen from above :










https://www.lavoixdunord.fr/654923/article/2019-10-21/marquette-le-chantier-des-grands-moulins-de-paris-vu-du-ciel#&VP=2&VP=7&VP=7&VP=0


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*Swam*

Official site


Location : Lille, Euralille

Status : Under construction

Completion : 2019

Type : Hotel, office, store

Floor area : 11 480 m²

Architects : de Alzua +




































































Photos by Nekobasu on PSS.


----------



## Axelferis (Jan 18, 2008)

Not really completed.
Mama shelter hotel has opened but not the panoramic restaurant and netheir the shops


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*Euralille 1 - Building 10.8*


Location : Lille, Euralille

Status : Approved

Estimated completion : n/a

Type : Office

Floor area : 7 000 m²

Architects : Damien Surroca


The building permit has been granted.


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*Greentech*


Location : Lille, EuraTechnologies

Status : Complete

Estimated completion : 2018

Type : Office

Floor area : 8 500 m²

Architects : Béal & Blanckaert












































































Photos by Julien Lanoo.


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*Forum / Agora*


Location : Lille, Centre

Status : Proposed

Estimated completion : 2023

Type : Office, residential

Floor area : 62 814 m²

Floors : max. 18

Architects : Avantpropos / Relief Architecture


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*Euraloisirs - Motte-Cordonnier*


Location : Armentières

Status : Under construction / renovation

Estimated completion : 2021 (1st phase)

Type : Mixed-use

Floor area : 50 000 m²

Architects : Maes


The work on the first phase, which includes 278 housing units and 19 260 m² of floor area, started a few months ago. The second phase consists in the rehabilitation of the historical and protected brewery building and its belfry into 89 residential units and a restaurant. The planning permission is under review and should be granted soon. Finally, the last phase (30 000 m²) will be a pole dedicated to leisure and health.





















































































The brewery before rehabilitation :





































Photos from articles of La Voix du Nord.


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*Biotope*


Location : Lille, Euralille

Status : Under construction

Estimated completion : 2019

Type : Office

Floor area : 30 000 m²

Height : 41 m

Floors : 8

Architects : Henning Larsen / KeurK


























































































































https://www.jonathanalexandre.com/biotope-lille-bouygues-batiment-nord-est/


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

The new *place Louise-de-Bettignies* :
















































https://www.lavoixdunord.fr/668960/article/2019-11-21/dans-le-vieux-lille-la-nouvelle-place-louise-de-bettignies-plebiscitee


Before :










https://www.lavoixdunord.fr/306019/article/2018-01-27/un-de-prison-pour-avoir-detrousse-un-touriste-place-louise-de-bettignies


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*Black Diamond*


Location : Lille, Euratechnologies

Status : Complete

Completion : 2018

Type : Office, sports center, parking

Floor area : 4 135 m²

Architects : Jean-Pierre Pranlas-Descours

















































Photos by Antoine Guilhem-Ducléon on ArchDaily.


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*Village by CA*


Location : Lille, EuraTechnologies, rue des Templiers

Status : Complete rehabilitation

Completion : 2019

Type : Office

Floor area : 4 666 m²

Architects : Brossy & Associés





















































































Photos by Sergio Garzia.


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*Le Cerisier*


Location : Lille, Vieux-Lille, 14 avenue du Peuple Belge

Status : Complete

Completion : 2019

Type : Residential, restaurant

Floor area : 1 896 m²

Architects : CAAU






























































































Photos by Salem Mostefaoui.


----------



## napowen (Jun 8, 2013)

I eat there last week, small world! Thanks again Zeus for the updates


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*Biotope*


Location : Lille, Euralille

Status : Complete

Completion : December 2019

Type : Office

Floor area : 30 000 m²

Height : 41 m

Floors : 8

Architects : Henning Larsen / KeurK














The building has been delivered last month.













































































































Photos by Jonathan Alexandre.


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

A few programs inspired by local architecture.

_*Les Villas My Art / L'Allée My Art*, Tourcoing_ :































_*Cap Verde*, Capinghem_ :











_*Résidence La Belle Epoque*, Linselles_








:


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*Ilot Colson* | Campus Yncréa Hauts-de-France


Location : Lille, Vauban-Esquermes

Status : Proposed

Estimated completion : n/a

Type : University campus

Floor area : 27 000 m²

Architects : Saison Menu / Avantpropos
































Though it is worth mentioning that this small chapel is meant to be destroyed for the project :










https://www.lavoixdunord.fr/688830/article/2020-01-03/la-chapelle-du-college-saint-paul-sacrifiee-sur-l-autel-du-developpement-d?&pooolrelease


----------



## Axelferis (Jan 18, 2008)

What??? destroying a chapel???
This world is turning :nuts:


----------



## napowen (Jun 8, 2013)

Is it the small chapel in the forefront (don't tell me it is the church like building behind?!)


----------



## UnHavrais (Sep 19, 2010)

^^ https://www.lavoixdunord.fr/688830/...paul-sacrifiee-sur-l-autel-du-developpement-d


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

napowen said:


> (don't tell me it is the church like building behind?!)


I'm afraid it is.


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*Rectorat de l'académie de Lille*


Location : Lille, Euralille

Status : Completed

Estimated completion : 2019

Type : Office

Floor area : 14 383 m²

Architects : SCAU / Relief Architecture






























































































Photos by Salem Mostefaoui.


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*ShAKe*

Specific thread (fr)

Official site


Location : Lille, Euralille

Status : Under construction

Estimated completion : 2022

Type : Office, hotel, shops

Floor area : 33 373 m²

Height : 56 m

Floors : 12

Architects : PCA-STREAM














Slowly emerging from the ground.



















http://shake.nacarat.com/shake-live/


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*Euratechnologies*


Ongoing projects in the district.

*Lot 9A*































*Lot 9B*



















*Profil*











*Lot 11A*











*Lot 11B*




















*Wenov Innovation Square*


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*Campus International Lesaffre

Location* : Marcq-en-Baroeul 
*Status* : Under construction
*Estimated completion* : 2021
*Type* : Office
*Floor area* : 23 000 m²
*Architects* : Tank Architectes

Work recently started.


----------



## JBsam (Apr 4, 2020)

ZeusUpsistos said:


> I'm afraid it is.


Can they not just integrate the building into the new engineering campus that they want to built there? I have seen a several great examples of old churches and covenants that were integrate (or at least some parts of them) into office or academic campuses.


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

Yea, I don't understand why not try to incorporate it, it would have been undoubtedly a plus for the project. The french minister of Culture managed to delay the destruction to look for alternatives, let's hope they find one.


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*Lille-Lesquin Airport extension

Location* : Lesquin
*Status* : Proposed extension / renovation
*Estimated completion* : 2024
*Type* : Airport terminal
*Floor area* : 31 500 m² 
*Architects* : Enia Architectes 

The airport extension is still maintained despite the Coronavirus pandemic and the important traffic decline.


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*Swam

Location* : Euralille 
*Status* : Complete
*Completion* : 2019
*Type* : Hotel, office, store
*Floor area* : 11 480 m² 
*Architects* : de Alzua + 

































































Photos by manux on PSS.


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

How the works on Palais de Justice going? Thank you!


----------



## FelixMadero (Aug 29, 2005)

Beautiful city!


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

DiogoBaptista said:


> How the works on Palais de Justice going? Thank you!


It hasn't started yet.


----------



## napowen (Jun 8, 2013)

Merci Zeus! Great updates!


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*Le 31

Location* : Lille, Centre
*Status* : Under renovation
*Estimated completion* : 2021
*Type* : Store, office, hotel
*Floor area* : 23 181 m² 
*Architects* : Saison Menu


























































Source


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*ShAKe*
Specific thread (fr)

*Location* : Lille, Euralille 
*Status* : Under construction 
*Estimated completion* : 2022
*Type* : Office, hotel, store
*Floor area* : 33 373 m² 
*Height* : 56 m
*Floors* : 12
*Architects* : PCA-STREAM 


























ShAKe en live - Shake


----------



## Axelferis (Jan 18, 2008)

*Lillenium mall*



Axelferis said:


> *Lillenium
> surface :56 000 sqm *​
> 
> * E. Leclerc hyperstore (11 600 sqm)*
> ...


----------



## Axelferis (Jan 18, 2008)

from my phone today:


----------



## Axelferis (Jan 18, 2008)




----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*Ekla Life & Business

Location* : Lille, Euralille
*Status* : Complete
*Completion* : 2019
*Type* : Mixed-use
*Floor area* : 26 370 m²
*Height* : max. 54 m
*Floors* : 18 / 8
*Architects* : Lipsky+Rollet

















































































Source


----------



## RyselVloandern (Mar 20, 2019)

*Grands Moulins de Paris | *Marquette-lez-Lille

The chantier of the Grands Moulins de Paris on the 12 of September 2020 / credits : JmRijsel.


----------



## RyselVloandern (Mar 20, 2019)

*Grands Moulins de Paris | *Marquette-lez-Lille 
9 novembre 2020 / crédits : JmRijsel


----------



## Axelferis (Jan 18, 2008)

METRONOM​


*Location* : Lille, Centre (boulevard Jean- Baptiste Lebas )
*History*: Ancient offices tower of academic inspection (national education)/11 floors
*Status* : Project
*Estimated completion* : 2023
*Type* : Offices(8000 m²)/Appartments(9 for a total of 965 m² )/Restaurant/Rooftop
*Floor area* : 9000 m²
*Real estate company :* Becity





























Sources & credits:








Becity métamorphose l'inspection d'académie de Lille


Immobilier neuf Lille : le promoteur Becity va réhabiliter l'ancienne inspection académique de Lille en y ajoutant des constructions neuves pour proposer Metronom, un projet immobilier mixte de plus de 8 000 m² au cur du quartier Saint-Sauveur.



infos.trouver-un-logement-neuf.com












Restaurant, rooftop et bureaux... Cet immeuble du quartier JB Lebas va être totalement métamorphosé


Un nouveau projet immobilier va voir le jour dans le quartier Jean-Baptiste Lebas grâce à la réhabilitation de l’ancienne inspection académique de Lille (Nord).




actu.fr


----------



## Axelferis (Jan 18, 2008)

ZeusUpsistos said:


> *ShAKe*
> Specific thread (fr)
> 
> *Location* : Lille, Euralille
> ...


From my smartphone:


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*Palais de Justice de Lille

Location* : Lille, Vieux-Lille
*Status* : Approved
*Estimated completion* : 2023
*Type* : Courthouse
*Floor area* : 24 148 m²
*Architects* : OMA / Saison Menu

The building permit has been delivered.


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*Forum - Agora

Location* : Lille, Centre 
*Status* : Approved
*Estimated completion* : 2023
*Type* : Office, residential 
*Floor area* : 62 814 m² 
*Floors* : max. 19
*Architects* : Avantpropos / Relief Architecture 

The project has been approved. Meanwhile, demolition started on the current building.


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*Emblem*
Specific thread (fr)

*Location* : Lille, Euralille
*Status* : Approved
*Estimated completion* : 2023
*Type* : Residential, office
*Floor area* : 17 348 m²
*Height* : 55 m
*Floors* : 18
*Architects* : Hamonic + Masson & Associés / RED CAT

The project has been approved.


----------



## Axelferis (Jan 18, 2008)

*Kitchen market

Location :* Lille, Centre, Les tanneurs galleries
*Status : *Under transformation
*Opening : *2021
*Type :* food court & food market, a total of 14 stands
*Floor area *: 2800 m²



















sources:
L'ouverture des halles gourmandes des Tanneurs est prévue mi-2020





Actualités - Kitchen Market Lille







kitchenmarketlille.fr





*With my smartphone:*


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*ShAKe*
Specific thread (fr)

*Location* : Lille, Euralille
*Status* : Under construction
*Estimated completion* : 2022
*Type* : Office, hotel, retail
*Floor area* : 33 373 m²
*Height* : 56 m
*Floors* : 12
*Architects* : PCA-STREAM


























Le shake de PCA-Stream sort de terre- AMC Architecture


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*Lot 10.8 *| Euralille

*Location :* Lille, Centre
*Status :* Under construction
*Estimated completion :* 2022
*Type :* Office
*Floor area :* 7 000 m²
*Architects :* Damien Surroca

Work started.

















Also, the first render of the *lot 10.9* has been unveiled. The project, designed by CAAU, will feature shops, leisure as well as office spaces on 8 000 m².


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

The renovated neo-gothic chapel of Lille Catholic University.
























































































© Denis Paillard


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*Echo *| Euralille

*Location :* Lille, Centre 
*Status :* Proposed
*Estimated completion :* n/a
*Type :* Mixed-use
*Floor area :* 8 000 m²
*Architects :* Coldefy

More details about the project.



> *Coldefy wins contest to complete mixed-use building in Lille with cascading green terraces*
> 
> A design by architecture firm Coldefy has been selected as the winning entry of a competition to build a new mixed-use building in northern France. The project is to be constructed in Lille’s ‘Euralille’ district, an urban quarter masterplanned by OMA in 1989 that comprises the city’s main railway station. Titled ‘Echo’, Coldefy’s competition-winning scheme will provide office space alongside a catering and leisure program that includes a climbing club.
> 
> Externally, the development — which comprises 1,400 square meters (15,069 square feet) of of planted areas — is defined by its use of greenery. to be built using timber construction methods, Coldefy says that the project is the ‘first bio-based building in Euralille’. The design comprises two structures of different sizes with adjacent outdoor public spaces. The floorplates of each building reduce in size as they ascend, culminating in green roofs that cascade downwards across the outdoor spaces of each building [...]


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*Grands Moulins de Paris*
Specific thread (fr) 

*Location :* Marquette-lez-Lille 
*Status :* Under renovation / construction
*Estimated completion :* 2021
*Type :* Residential
*Floor area :* 32 600 m² 
*Height :* max. 56 m 
*Floors :* max. 15 
*Architects :* Maes, Wonk Architectes 










































































Visite de chantier pour AMO H2F – Grands Moulins de Paris • MAES Groupe


----------



## napowen (Jun 8, 2013)

Hopefully there will be a very long stretch/footpath from Euratech to Wambrechies along the Deule river with no or little interruption, like what we already have by my house in Lambersart. That would be great for bicycles, families etc!


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

> *Lucio, a luminous office in the centre of Lille*
> 
> *The workspaces designed by the duo Barbarito Bancel focus on transparency as the starting point for a new office complex. *
> 
> “We chose the name ‘Lucio’ (from the Latin Lucius, luminous, ed.) a bit for fun but it seemed perfect to underline the importance of light and transparency in this work of ours.” The speaker is Ivana Barbarito, a young but already successful designer who, together with her partner Benjamin Bancel, designed the new office building in Lille: a glass volume that plays with the reflections of the sun and of the nearby buildings, combining with great originality aesthetic research and technological innovation [...]



























































































© Alessandra Chemollo


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*Grands Moulins de Paris*
Specific thread (fr)

*Location :* Marquette-lez-Lille
*Status :* Under renovation / construction
*Estimated completion :* 2021
*Type :* Residential
*Floor area :* 32 600 m²
*Height :* max. 56 m
*Floors :* max. 15
*Architects :* Maes, Wonk Architectes


































































Vu d’en haut : le chantier des Grands Moulins de Paris | La Voix du Nord


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*Palais Rameau

Location :* Lille, Centre
*Status :* Approved renovation
*Estimated completion :* 2023
*Type :* Mixed-use
*Floor area :* 3 773 m²
*Architects :* Atelier 9.81, Perrot & Richard

Rehabilitation project of the historic building and former exhibition hall into cultural and office spaces dedicated to urban agriculture, which also includes the reconstruction of the two bulbous domes on top of each tower.

































Current state of the main facade :








Velvet via Wikimedia Commons


----------



## Axelferis (Jan 18, 2008)

Axelferis said:


> *Residence Connexio *| Fives Cail (Lot 1)
> 
> *Location :* Lille, Fives
> *Status :* under construction
> ...












From my balcony 

*13/05/2021*









*10/07/2021*


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*Cité administrative

Location :* Lille, Moulins
*Status :* Under preparation
*Estimated completion :* 2023
*Type :* Administrative centre
*Floor area :* 38 400 m²
*Architects :* Coldefy / Valode et Pistre

Renders of the new administrative centre have been unveiled last month and preparatory work already started on site. The former administrative centre will be rehabilitated once the new buildings are completed.


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*Tripolis

Location :* Lille, Moulins
*Status :* Complete
*Completion :* 2020
*Type :* Mixed-use
*Floor area :* 14 727 m² 
*Architects :* Coldefy









Partenord Habitat Headquarters / Coldefy & Associés Architectes Urbanistes


Completed in 2020 in Lille, France. Images by Julien Lanoo. At the heart of a dynamic neighbourhood in the Porte de Valenciennes joint development zone (ZAC), the Partenord plot seeks to bring Lille into the...




www.archdaily.com




























































© Julien Lanoo


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*Forum - Agora*
Official site
*
Location* : Lille, Centre
*Status* : Under construction
*Estimated completion* : 2023 / 2024
*Type* : Office, residential
*Floor area* : 62 814 m²
*Floors* : max. 19
*Architects* : Avantpropos / Relief Architecture 


















































Demolition has been completed and the first crane has been installed on site.
















forum_agora - Devisubox / forum_agora - Devisubox


----------



## Axelferis (Jan 18, 2008)

*Lot 10.8 (Euralille)


Location *: Lille rue Chaude Rivière
*Status : *Under construction
*Estimated completion *: 2022 October
*Type :* Offices
*Floor area *: 7000 m²
*Floors :* R+9
*Architects :* Damien Surroca Architectes (DSA)
*Resident company:* AFI ESCA
*Constructor:* Vinci Immobilier




























Source: dsarchitectes


*Under construction:*
(Photos from me for SSC)


















​


----------



## Axelferis (Jan 18, 2008)

*SHAKE

Location : L*ille (Euralille)
*Status :* Under construction
*Estimated completion :* 2022
*Type :* Mixed use (Offices,Co-working, incubator,shops,fitness)
*Floor area :* 33 373 m²
Height : 56 m
Floors : 12
Architects : PCA-STREAM
Promotor: NACARAT










source:embisphere.com








source: Nacarat

*works in progress:*
(Photos by me for SSC)


----------



## napowen (Jun 8, 2013)

Saw Les Moulins de Paris and Shake yesterday, they even look better in the flesh!


----------



## Ecopolisia (Mar 25, 2020)

The Lill(tl)e brother of Amager Bakke (Amager Slope) aka. Copenhill turns out very good here in the images above.Love the typically subtle French patterned/detailed facade look and most certainly, as usually in France(like any other places in the western world or the free world,too), the facade quality as well,that's for sure.So,nice to look at and credits to that,Lille and France😉🙃👌👍💎🌈


----------



## hseugut (May 24, 2011)

Ecopolisia said:


> The Lill(tl)e brother of Amager Bakke (Amager Slope) aka. Copenhill turns out very good here in the images above.Love the typically subtle French patterned/detailed facade look and most certainly, as usually in France(like any other places in the western world or the free world,too), the facade quality as well,that's for sure.So,nice to look at and credits to that,Lille and France😉🙃👌👍💎🌈


Immediately thought about Bakke as well


----------



## Axelferis (Jan 18, 2008)

*EURALILLE 3000 (extension of Euralille 1) MasterPlan guide*​
Euralille business district was built in the 90's to boost the city by capting a part of human & economics flows generated by the arrivals of TGV & Eurostar.

It represents in its* first phasis*:

250000 m² of offices
2300 housings (1000 of which are residence services or students for around 3500 people living there
16000 jobs
1 Mall Westfield
6 hotels/ 700 bedrooms
2 railways stations (Lilles Flandres+ Lille Europe)
20 ha green spaces

*Tomorrow *with the project of densification which has already started it will add :


*100000 m² offices more*
*6000 jobs more*
*1000 housings*
*30000 m²*









source: Plan guide

**NB: Blocks don't represent the final design/proposal for buildings **








Source: KEURK​

Some projects are under construction like posted previously (Shake: position







in the map) and the others are coming

Saison Menu agency has been chosen to draw the lines :

_"*The Euraflandres sector*, contraction of Lille Flandres and Lille Europe, is the heart of the Euralille district. It brings together *three sub-sectors*, :_

_*the triangle of stations* bringing together the major founding parts of the Lille station system (Lille Flandres station, Lille Europe station, the shopping center), _
_*the central park* bringing together the Matisse park and its fringes and finally :_
_*the Chaude Rivière *sector along the street of the same name, on which will be addressed the last operations at the heart of the infrastructures._

_*In 2012*, the agency Saison Menu was retained by the SPL Euralille to draw up a new urban master plan for the district. To deliver this Master Plan, the vitality of the site, the quality of its urbanization and the potential for optimization for all of its uses were assessed in the light of the multiplicity of cross-experiences.

*Since 2012*, the Euralille 3000 Intensification guide plan has been followed by a whole body of studies, projects and achievements, which have changed the district in many ways. In a few years, new buildings have sprung up in the interstices, the public space between the two stations has been redesigned to provide continuous ground for pedestrians, the traffic plan has been reorganized to change the service of the stations... In parallel , expectations and practices have continued to evolve, placing the environmental challenge in particular at the forefront. If the founding principles remain the same, the order of priority of actions is reassessed to design a new paradigm: Give priority to soft mobility, at the level of pedestrians and cyclists.
Redesign transport infrastructure to improve efficiency.
To gain ground for the landscape and biodiversity on the mineral.
Insert the programmatic mix of housing between offices to fight against the "ghost town" effect on evenings and weekends.
Liven up public spaces and the ground floors to restore space for encounters, exchanges and social, cultural, artistic or sensory experiences."_

_

























_











_source: Saison Menu_​


----------



## Axelferis (Jan 18, 2008)

*EMBLEM (euralille3000)*


*Use:* Mixed (Offices & housing)
*Status: *under construction
*Estimated completion:* 2023/2024
*height:* 28 m
*floors:* 17
*appartments:* 118
*Surface:* 17270 m²
*Offices:* 8882 m² (9 floors)
*Architect:* Hamonic et Masson, Cabinet Redcat

EMBLEM | Icade
Lille Emblem









source:Keurk









source: duval









source









source: 360m2

EMBLEM | Icade
Lille Emblem







Under construction:
snapshot by me


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*Synésens

Location :* Lille, Centre
*Status :* Under rehabilitation / extension
*Estimated completion :* 2023
*Type :* Mixed-use
*Floor area :* 13 394 m²
*Architects :* Saison Menu


















































Rabot Dutilleul Construction on LinkedIn: [LIVRAISON] Nos équipes des Hauts-de-France livrent actuellement


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*Grands Moulins de Paris*
Specific thread (fr)

*Location :* Marquette-lez-Lille
*Status :* Complete
*Completion :* 2022
*Type :* Residential
*Floor area :* 32 600 m²
*Height :* max. 56 m
*Floors :* max. 15
*Architects :* Maes, Wonk Architectes 

























































© Jonathan Alexandre


----------



## napowen (Jun 8, 2013)

Avec les appartements d’Agora, Lille flirte avec les 10 000 euros du mètre carré - La Voix du Nord You have to pay to read this article but what it is saying basically it that the new Agora Forum flats next to Lille Flandres'station are almost costing 10K € per square/metre, almost equal to some Paris areas!!!


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

The area around the city hall and the Porte de Paris will be redeveloped in the coming years with the pedestrianization and greening of existing roads and parkings.

Current state :










Redevelopment project :


----------



## napowen (Jun 8, 2013)

New four star hotel under construction in old bank building





Lille : rue du Molinel, la banque Scalbert-Dupont transformée en hôtel haut de gamme - La Voix du Nord


Oceania Hôtels, une société familiale brestoise, va transformer l’ancien siège de la banque Scalbert-Dupont en hôtel 4 étoiles. Le projet s’annonce somptueux dans cet immeuble au cachet préservé. L’ancienne salle des coffres accueillera une piscine.




www.lavoixdunord.fr


----------



## napowen (Jun 8, 2013)

A large new mix residential/offices project ready to start next year (I have my sources  ), next to the Jardin des Géants park, on the former site of the Lille city region's offices (old ugly sixties block will be knocked down).








Lille : le projet immobilier géant Metropolitan Square de nouveau sous la loupe


Le dossier Metropolitan Square, l’opération immobilière de Vinci et BNP Paribas p...




www.lavoixdunord.fr


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

This was the previous version of the project, here are the only renders that we have yet of the current project (along with the one in the article) :


----------



## Matt2021 (Oct 16, 2020)

so much more on a human scale, and warmer 😁


----------



## napowen (Jun 8, 2013)

New Emblem mixed residential/offices about to start early next year on Boulevard Carnot, pics not 100% accurate, design subject to change
























https://www.icade.fr/projets/operations-mixtes/emblem







Lille Emblem


Résidence audacieuse, Emblem rayonne de toute son élégance sur la capitale des Hauts-de-France. Convoitée, l’adresse est appelée à devenir un lieu incontournable de la ville.




lille-emblem.fr


----------



## napowen (Jun 8, 2013)

Nice stroll in central Lille today despite the rain (Jean Baptiste Lebas park neighborhood) and a visit at the museum of natural history (which will be refurbished/modernized by 2025). Across the road from it, the new apartments in the old high school building are coming along nicely Programme Immobilier Neuf à • Appartements • Novacity
as well as the new mix project behind it the museum Restaurant, rooftop et bureaux... Cet immeuble du quartier JB Lebas va être totalement métamorphosé
This whole are is changing along very nicely, hopefully the Saint Sauveur project won't take too long!!!


----------



## Bestoftheworld (Aug 30, 2018)

THis shame!


----------



## napowen (Jun 8, 2013)

New Court of Law under construction ex rue Gandhi. Judges, magistrates and lawyers already hate the unfinished building. Designed by OMA in Rotterdam. Les travaux du nouveau palais de justice vont démarrer au printemps dans le Vieux-Lille (pic attached of current one, brutalist late sixties)


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

Snøhetta Renovates the French Natural History Museum Of Lille


Snøhetta renovates the Natural History Museum Of Lille in France, planned for 2025 to offer a 7,500 m² new area for exhibition, storage, and gardens




www.archdaily.com


----------

